# 3D Sublimation Problems



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Hi 


I recently bought a 3D sublimation machine (glorified oven) mainly for printing 12 mugs in one hit with full coverage although my attempts thus far have yielded awful results.

I am heating top and bottom to 200c and ive just tried 3 mugs at 8 minutes top and bottom look good center is struggling.

Any ideas?


----------



## Kevb (Apr 29, 2014)

I haven't done mugs in ours, but I would guess it needs more time to get the heat to the center of the mug. My guide says 10 minutes for a mug, and more time for each mug added to the oven. If you have 3 mugs in, you may want to pull one at 10 minutes, the next at 12 and the third at 14 and compare. There is a learning curve with this machine! Good luck!


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for your reply. Is there anything annoying about the machine Im yet to discover? lol.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SilentPenguin said:


> Hi
> 
> 
> I recently bought a 3D sublimation machine (glorified oven) mainly for printing 12 mugs in one hit with full coverage although my attempts thus far have yielded awful results.
> ...


I have one of those same units gathering dust in our shop. You'll never get more than 4 mugs at a time on it. I sub them faster on a single head mug king.


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

SilentPenguin said:


> Thanks for your reply. Is there anything annoying about the machine Im yet to discover? lol.


The proprietary vacuum blanket? The gas cloud it emits when sublimating? The +/- 40C temp swings while operating? The cheap green mug wraps it shipped with that are too tall to fit into the machine? The fact that it uses heating coils?

On the plus side it has a really quiet vacuum pump.


----------



## SilentPenguin (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for all your input.
Luckily ive just bought the machine and after 20 failed mugs and 10 failed phones cases I have contacted the company to arrange a return. 
The salesman pushed the mug printing side and it would have been great but sadly these machines are not what they say on the tin!


----------

